# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  du lịch nha trang giá rẻ chỉ có 779000 - call 0933199547

## sangtravel

*CTY TNHH TM & DV DU LỊCH LỮ HÀNH THIÊN ẤN
ĐC : 32/6E Lê Văn Thọ F.11 Q. Gò Vấp, Tp.HCM*
*Email* : sangthienantravel@gmail.com
*Hotline* : 0933199547



*NHA TRANG*


*KHUYẾN MÃI VÀNG CHỈ VỚI : 1.250.000/ KHÁCH - KHÁCH SẠN 3 SAO
KHỞI HÀNH TỐI THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN*
*(Thời gian: 03 Ngày 03 Đêm; Đi, về bằng ô tô)*
*
ĐÊM 01: TP. HCM – NHA TRANG*

*21h00:* Xe và hướng dẫn công ty* Du Lịch Thiên Ấn* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn. khởi hành đi Nha Trang. Thư giãn trên xe chất lượng cao bằng âm nhạc hifi – thưởng thức bánh chocobile. Xe dừng hai điểm chính Long Khánh (Đồng Nai) – Lương Sơn (Bình Thuận) để nghỉ ngơi.
5h30: Tới Tx Cam Ranh, xe rẽ vào Sân Bay Quốc Tế Cam Ranh, quý khách _chiêm ngưỡng Đầm Thủy Triều, Bãi Dài, dãy núi Đồng Bò tuyệt đẹp._

*
NGÀY 01: NHA TRANG – BIỂN XANH, NẮNG VÀNG.*

*06h30:*Đến Nha Trang, dùng điểm tâm sáng. Đoàn _Tham quan Tháp Bà Ponagar_ – một công trình kiến trúc độc đáo của_ Vương quốc Champa_ cổ xưa._ Tham quan Hòn Chồng_, ngắm nhìn dãy núi Cô Tiên kiều diễm, nghe kể về truyền thuyết ông khổng lồ câu cá… TQ Nhà thờ đá (nhà thờ chánh tòa).

*11h00:*Dùng bữa trưa, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

*14h00:*Xe đưa đoàn ra ga cáp treo Vinpearl – An Viễn ,_ tham quan thưởng ngọan Vinpearlland_. (Tham quan thủy cung vinpearl đẹp nhất ĐNA, vinpearl water park tuyệt đẹp,_ tham gia tất cả những trò chơi cảm giác mạnh miễn phí, xem phim 4D hấp dẫn._ *19h00 chương trình nhạc nước* hoành tráng, công phu. 19h30. lên cáp treo vượt biển dài 3.320m về lại đất liền). (Tự túc)

*19h30:*Xe đón đoàn về khách sạn, dùng bữa tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
*

NGÀY 02: NHA TRANG – BIỂN ĐẢO*


*07h00:*Dùng điểm tâm sáng.

*07h30:*Xe đưa đoàn tới cảng Cầu Đá, lên tàu _tham quan Vịnh Nha Trang_ (một trong 29 vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới). _Chiêm ngưỡng cáp treo vinpearl,_ resort 6 sao ở Hòn Tre, resort 5 sao quốc tế ở Hòn Tằm. Tới Hòn Một thả neo tắm biển, ngắm san hô bằng tàu đáy kính . (tự túc)

*11h00:*Đoàn qua KDL Con Sẻ Tre dùng bữa trưa. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*14h00:*Xe đưa đoàn đi *tắm biển Bãi Dài,* (bãi tắm mới tuyệt đẹp – bán hải sản rất rẻ) thuộc huyện Cam Lâm cách TP Nha Trang 28 km về phía Đông Nam gần Diamond Bay Hoa Hậu Hoàn Vũ 2008.

*16h30:* *Đi chợ đầm.*

*18h15:*Dùng nem nướng Ninh Hòa thay bữa tối *(Nem nướng thương hiệu Đặng Văn Quyên).* Buổi tối tự do. Hoặc xe đưa đoàn *đến Bar sailing club* nổi tiếng Nha Trang để cùng hòa nhịp vào âm nhạc sôi động.
*

NGÀY 03: NHA TRANG – TP. HCM*



*6h30:* Trả phòng,Đoàn ăn sáng, Sau đó _tham quan Chùa Long Sơn_.Tiếp tục Đoàn trở về Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh .Trên đường về Du Khách có thể mua sắm những đặc sản tại Phan Rang: Nho tươi , rượu nho , mật nho .....

*11h30:* ăn trưa tại bãi *biển Cà Ná*. Tham quan KDL biển của Nhà Hàng Hưng Phát.

Về tới Tp.Phan Thiết Mua đặc sản nước mắm, mực một nắng, thanh long ruột đỏ
*18h00:*Đến *TP.HCM* chia tay đoàn, hẹn gặp lại.



*
GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO KHÁCH ĐOÀN và KHÁCH LẺ: 1.250 000Đ/KHÁCH*

*Lưu ý:*Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ)
Mỗi gia đình chỉ kèm theo 01 bé miễn phí, bé thứ 02 tính 50% giá vé

*
GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe DL Hyundai County 45 Chỗ chỗ đời mới, máy lạnh.
- Lưu trú: Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn tương đương 3 sao đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 – 4 khách/phòng) đường Trần Phú
- Ăn uống:
+ Bữa chính: 05 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn. (6 món)
+ Bữa sáng: 03 bữa có bún, phở, hủ tíu… có café, giải khát.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Ghế, dù tại KDL.
- Tặng đoàn: Khăn lạnh, nước suối (Ammi) chai 500ml/khách/ngày, thuốc y tế

*GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:**
*
- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình
- Thuế VAT
- Tiền tip bồi dưỡng nhân viên phục vụ, tài xế, hướng dẫn viên…



Note: Vinpearl Land:
- Trẻ em: dưới 0,95m miễn phí, trên 0,95 đến 1,40m tính 230.000đ/bé.
- Vé cáp treo khứ hồi, chơi tất cả các trò chơi: 320,000đ/kh
- Đối với trẻ em miễn phí vé tour (Dưới 5 tuổi) qua KDL Vinpearl Land cha me tự lo cho bé.





*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:
MR SANG: 0933.199.547
Nick yahoo: hotboy22_7
Email : sangthienantravel@gmail.com[/SIZE]*

----------


## sangtravel

BẢNG GIÁ TOUR KHUYẾN MÃI VÀNG : 
LIÊN HỆ : MR SANG - 0933.199.547
KHUYỄN MÃI VÀNG: 
	TOUR SÀI GÒN – ĐÀ LẠT                     :        3 NGÀY 2 ĐÊM 
Khởi hành: THỨ 6 HÀNG TUẦN – KHÁCH SẠN 3 SAO – 1.079.000/PAX

	TOUR SÀI GÒN - NHA TRANG          :           4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM
Khời hành: THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN – KHÁCH SẠN 3 SAO – 1.500.000/PAX

	SÀI GÒN – NHA TRANG – ĐÀ LẠT   :           5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM
Khởi hành : THỨ 4 HÀNG TUẦN – KHÁCH SẠN 3 SAO – 2.439.000/PAX

	TOUR TP.HCM – CAMPUCHIA          :           4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM
Khởi hành: THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN – KHÁCH SẠN 4-5 SAO – 159 USD /PAX

	TOUR TP.HCM – THÁI LAN                        :   6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM
 Khởi hành: THỨ 3 VÀ THỨ BẢY HÀNG TUẦN – KHÁCH SẠN 3– 4 SAO – 
             GIÁ : 300 USD/PAX

	TOUR TP.HCM – MỸ                                     :    12 NGÀY 11 ĐÊM
Khởi hành : THỨ BẢY HÀNG TUẦN – KHÁCH SẠN 3 SAO – 3.450 USD/PAX

	TOUR TẾT “ CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU XUÂN 2012”

	TOUR TP.HCM – ĐÀ LẠT                             :    3 NGÀY 2 ĐÊM
Khởi Hành :  MỒNG 2 TẾT NGUYÊN ĐÁN – KHÁCH SẠN TIÊU CHUẨN TƯƠNG ĐƯƠNG 2 SAO – GIÁ : 1.679.000/PAX

	TOUR TP.HCM – NHA TRANG                    :    4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM   
Khởi Hành : MỒNG 2 TẾT NGUYÊN ĐÁN – KHÁCH SẠN 2 SAO – 2.095.000/PAX

	TOUR NHA TRANG – ĐÀ LẠT                     :    5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM 
Khởi Hành : MỒNG 2 TẾT NGUYÊN ĐÁN – KHÁCH SẠN 2 SAO – 2.679.000/PAX
 HOTLINE: 0933.199.547

----------


## yeuhanoi

giá thế này đi dc

----------


## sangtravel

*CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY TNHH XÂY DỰNG & DỊCH VỤ DU LỊCH VI ỆT CAM
  VIET CAM TRAVEL
102 THIÊN PHƯỚC – F 11- Q. TÂN BÌNH – TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH 
 HOTLINE : MR SANG – 0933.199.547   
Email : sangthienantravel@gmail.com                  Web  : vietcambodiatravel.com[/url]
*



* “ GIÁ KHUYẾN MÃI VÀNG”
GIÁ TOUR DÀNH CHO KHÁCH LẺ : 300 USD
GIÁ TOUR DÀNH CHO KHÁCH ĐOÀN : 279* 

*TẶNG THÊM
CHỢ NỔI 4 MIỀN
XEM SHOW BÊ ĐÊ
NHÀ HÀNG PATIN*
*+  Giá giảm 3 usd nếu đăng ký 4 - 6 người
+ Giá giảm 5 usd nếu Số lượng đăng ký từ 7 - 9 người
+ Giá giảm 10 usd nếu số lượng đăng ký tử 10 - 15 người
+ Giảm giá 15 usd nếu số lượng đăng ký từ 16 người trở lên*

* THỜI GIAN : 6 ngày 5 đêm
TK  0069: SGN/BKK 20:30---22:05
TK 0068: BKK/SGN 15:05---16:55*

*NGÀY 1 : THÀNH PHỐ HỒ CHÍ MINH – BANGKOK 	ĂN TRÊN MAY BAY*
Chiều : HDV đón quý khách tại ga quốc tế sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, _khởi hành đến sân bay Survabhumi – Bangkok_. Đến vương quốc Thái Lan xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hay tự do khám phá Bangkok về đêm. (Ăn nhẹ trên máy bay)

*NGÀY 2 :BANGKOK PATTAYA 		ĂN 3 BỮA*

Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách khởi hành đi Pataya trên đường đi *]tham quan Công viên Sriracha Tiger, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được xem những màn biểu diễn thật hấp dẫn như: Show Cá Sấu, Show Cọp, Heo vv….*
Chiều:  Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách đến Pattaya. Chiều Quý khách được *tham quan làng dân tộc Nongnooch, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được tham quan Vườn Hoa Lan Nongnooch thật đẹp và chương trình ca múa nhạc mang đậm bản sắc Thái Lan như Boxing Thái, Đám cưới truyền thống v.v… Ngoài ra còn có các chương trình biểu diễn của các chú voi…*. Kế tiếp Quý khách sẽ tham quan xưởng chế tác đá quý (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001). 
Xe đưa Quý khách _tham quan Trung tâm yến sào để tìm hiểu về các loại yến, tham quan cửa hàng bán các loại thổ sản Thái để dùng thử và mua sắm._
Tiếp đến xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, dùng bữa tối. Sau khi ăn tối_ Hướng dẫn đưa Quý khách đến massage Thái cổ truyền để thư giãn. Tham_ gia các show về đêm tại Pattaya (chi phí tự túc)… 
*NGÀY 3 : CORAL ISLAND – BANGKOK  ĂN 3 BỮA* 

Sáng: Ăn sáng, *]khởi hành đi Đảo San Hô (Coral) bằng tàu cao tốc. Tại đây Quý khách có thể tắm biển hay tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: Dù kéo – Lướt ván – Lái Canô – Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển..(chi phí tự túc).* 
Trưa: Tàu Canô sẽ đưa Quý khách trở về Pattaya *dùng cơm trưa ở nhà hàng xoay 56 tầng cao nhất Pattaya để dùng Buffet trưa thịnh soạn,* tại đây Quý khách có thể ngắm toàn cảnh biển trên không với độ cao hơn 150m, Quý khách có thể _tham gia trò chơi đu dây cáp trên không từ 56 tầng lầu xuống với trang bị máy nhảy điện tử hiện đại tiên tiến_ (nhảy 1 người – vượt qua chính mình, hoặc lòng treo nhảy 2 người, cáp treo 4-6 người).

Chiều:* Đoàn tham quan Chợ Nổi*, Quý Khách có thể sưu tầm các quà lưu niệm tại chợ trên mặt nước này. Hướng dẫn tiếp tục đưa Quý khách đến massage Thái cổ truyền để thư giãn. Sau đó Quý khách sẽ có thời gian tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị và thưởng thức các món ăn Thái Lan, 

*NGÀY 4 : PATTAYA –TRÂN BẢO PHẬT SƠN – NONGNOOCH	ĂN 3 BỮA*
Sáng: Ăn sáng, Xe đưa Quý khách _tham quan Trung tâm yến sào để tìm hiểu về các loại yến. Tiếp đến tham quan Trân Bảo Phật Sơn - núi phật được khắc và đắp bằng vàng 24k_, nơi được tạo nên nhân dịp kỷ niệm 50 năm đăng cơ của nhà vua Thái Lan. Xe đưa Quý Khách khởi hành về BangKok, trên đường về ghé cửa hàng bán các loại đặc sản Thái Lan để dùng thử và mua sắm. Tiếp đến _tham quan Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc và Trung Tâm trưng bày các loại thuộc da nổi tiếng của Thái Lan._

Về khách sạn tại Bangkok nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Xe đưa Quý khách _tham quan chùa Phật Vàng lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5 tấn_. Tượng được đúc theo phong cách Sukhothai tĩnh lặng và được khám phá một cách tình cờ vào thập niên 1950. Sau đó Quý khách tham quan xưởng chế tác đá quý (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001) Thái Lan được biết đến là một quốc gia nổi tiếng khai thác về đá quý. 
Trưa : _Đoàn đi ăn tại nhà hàng Hồng Kông được chứng nhận lớn nhất Châu Á và nổi tiếng tại Thái Lan – Royal Dragon đặc biệt với những nhân viên phục vụ đi bằng giày trượt patin độc đáo và trang phục cổ điển thời Trung Quốc._ 
Chiều :  _Quý khách sẽ thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng (show Bêđê)_ do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính thục hiện… Ăn tối với món lẩu tự chọn..


*NGÀY 5 : BANGKOK – NGÀY TỰ DO MUA SẮM ĂN SÁNG , TRƯA*
Sáng : Sau khi ăn sáng, _Quý Khách đến mua sắm tại Khu chợ bán sĩ Pratunam lớn nhất Bangkok_ ( chi phí ăn tối tự túc).
*NGÀY 6 : BANGKOK – THÀNH PHỐ HỒ CHÍ MINH ĂN 2 BỮA*

Sáng : Ăn sang,_ Quý khách dạo thuyền trên dòng sông Chaophraya Huyền thoại[_. Xem thuyền Rồng của nhà vua, xem hiện tượng cá nổi trên sông. Tiếp đến _tham quan Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng, trong Hoàng Cung trưng bày các tác phẩm như: Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ – Đồ cổ…. Nơi_ đó khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất.
Trưa : Dùng cơm trưa. Xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCM. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, HDV chia tay Đoàn và hẹn gặp lại trong những chuyến tour sau.
LƯU Ý
Dưới 2 tuổi:            30%vé máy bay ( giá công bố ) + Thuế các loại
Từ 02 - 11 tuổi:      75% giá Tour + Thuế các loại + ngủ chung với người lớn đi kèm
Từ 11 tuổi trở lên: Vui lòng thanh toán như  giá của người  lớn

GIÁ BAO GỒM:
	Khách sạn 3 – 4 sao (02 khách / phòng). 
o	BANGKOK : THE DYNASTY HOTEL, THREE SEASON PALACE… (Hoặc tương đương) ,
Princeton Bangkok : Free shuttle to/from airport link

o	PATTAYA : EASTERN GRAND PALACE, JOMTIEN GARDEN, PHUPHAYA RESORT….(Hoặc tương đương)  , 

	Vé máy bay khứ hồi  SGN – BANGKOK – SGN của Hãng Hàng Không TK air
	Thuế sân bay hai nước + Phí an ninh + Phụ thu xăng dầu theo qui định của hãng hang không.
	Xe đưa đón, vé vào cửa các điểm tham quan và ăn uống theo chương trình.
	Hướng dẫn viên  phục vụ suốt tuyến.
	Bảo hiểm tai nạn du lịch với mức bồi thường tối đa 10,000 USD/ khách. 
	Sẽ chịu trách nhiệm khai các thủ tục hải quan và xuất nhập cảnh cho Quý khách. 
	Quà tặng đặc biệt: Nón du lịch + Bao da hộ chiếu.
 
GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
	Hộ Chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng).
	Chi phí cá nhân, điện thoại, giặt ủi, nước uống trong phòng.
	Hành lý quá cước (tối đa cho 1 khách là 20kgs).
	Tiền tips cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương:  3USD/khách/ngày.
	Lệ phí  VISA tái nhập VIỆTNAM (khách Việt kiều, Nước ngoài): 40 USD/khách.

LƯU Ý:   
	Khi đăng ký tour Quý khách vui lòng đặt cọc: 100 USD/khách và than toán đầy đủ trước 5 ngày tour khởi hành.
	Trường hợp Quý khách không được xuất cảnh và nhập cảnh vì lý do cá nhân, Du Lịch sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm và sẽ không hòan trả tiền tour.
	Chương trình tham quan có thể thay đổi tùy theo tình hình thực tế nhưng các điểm tham quan trong chương trình vẫn đầy đủ.

----------


## hienlongdam

hiện nay nếu bạn muốn đi tour du lich vietnam thì bên viettravel mình thấy cũng có khuyến mãi đó các bạn

----------

